
60% of Americans agree that high coronavirus case numbers mean virus spreading - rbanffy
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/6-in-10-americans-agree-coronavirus-rise-more-infections-2020-8
======
verdverm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24201494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24201494)

Seems related to this earlier post

